# Should I cut aerial roots?



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

My stem plants (e.g. bacopa) have roots growing from their nodes (not buried in substrate but exposed in water). Should I cut them or do I leave them as is, to permit them to absorbe more nutrients from the water?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

You can cut them if you don't like them. I doubt it will change uptake that much though, cutting roots usually promotes new root growth, so you may actually be strengthening the lower parts of the roots by doing so.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## IronLoach (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey Gian,

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll try to experiment by cutting roots of some plants and leaving others alone and see if there's any difference in their growth.


----------

